
Idea-to-funding ops framework and utility for new founders - wclittle
https://www.startuprocket.com
======
tkunovsky
I was able to get in on the beta and the framework and methodology these guys
have in place is pretty comprehensive. TLDR; they provide a guide for starting
a new company, and have a very comprehensive checklist for all the steps along
the way, from the initial idea, to legal and tax and various logistics, to
marketing, to launch. It's pretty interesting and I would recommend taking a
look -- they also have a coaching service where you can ask questions to
"coaches" who are VC's.

------
PLowndes
Will and the team have thoroughly fleshed out the critical stages needed to
launch a product. If you're building a startup - you've gotta check out their
tool - and the articles are so helpful - even for non-tech co-founders.

~~~
wclittle
Thanks!

(and hi everyone, I'm one of the co-founders, 'happy to answer any questions.)

------
perryazevedo
Hey everyone. I’m one of the cofounders and visual designer on Startup Rocket.
Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
menelaus_
Don't you guys think using rockets is a little intense? I think incubators are
more gentle.

~~~
wclittle
Startups _are_ intense. The initial forces alone can knock you out. :) If
founders realize this before jumping in, the better prepared they will be.

~~~
drew22huthut
lol [https://goo.gl/images/YUOJLr](https://goo.gl/images/YUOJLr)

